# Font help please



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey guys! I have a customer that wants this font used on his shirts but I can't find the match. Tried what font is and what the font with no luck. Does anyone know what this font is or know of one that is close?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

Try:

AF Generation ZaZ Bold and then manipulate it with the envelope tool (Corel) to skew it.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

The perspective tool (CorelDraw) will also achieve this effect.


----------



## inkshirt (May 7, 2016)

WhatTheFont! « MyFonts this site could help you Id the type of font .


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

they already tried what the font

it reminds me of an arcade font, but i can't think of the name/game

try bolster bold


----------



## davidshaw (Oct 24, 2017)

into the T said:


> they already tried what the font
> 
> it reminds me of an arcade font, but i can't think of the name/game
> 
> try bolster bold


WhatTheFont has an excellent font forum, they have always managed to identfy fonts for me and really quickly.

https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/forum/


----------------------------------------
T-shirt Printing


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Try Kimberley Black for the font


----------



## davidshaw (Oct 24, 2017)

Ripcord said:


> Try Kimberley Black for the font


I do belive you're right! Well done 

---------------------------------------
Krowmark.com


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you for all your help.  Kimberly Black is just about bang on - big thank you Ripcord!!! I think because it was tweaked the font recognizing sites could not get it.


----------

